# Stick Marsh report 2-18



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That must be a fine place to fish, but it's a bit far from Jacksonville.

"I don't mean to make light of it and I hope the guy pulls through. And learns his lesson on DUI. Glad all he hit was the tree."
The good news is that they will probably yank his license and he sure as hell can't drive that truck. You'll be safe for a while.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

To add insult to injury, the guy was poaching as he had a cooler full of bass strewn about the road. The stick marsh is managed as a trophy bass fishery; catch and release only. 

Karma maybe??

-T


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Karma maybe??
> 
> -T


It's a B.....


Nice report on the fishin' anyhow! How do the spec's freeze? Or do they last that long? ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> That must be a fine place to fish, but it's a bit far from Jacksonville.
> 
> "I don't mean to make light of it and I hope the guy pulls through. And learns his lesson on DUI. Glad all he hit was the tree."
> The good news is that they will probably yank his license and he sure as hell can't drive that truck. You'll be safe for a while.


Oh and on a second note, don't feel too safe yet. I've got a few close friends that are police officers. Basically this won't slow the guy down (should he actually survive) at all; drunks typically keep driving by law until they kill someone. Most hardcore drunks don't even have a driver's license, but that doesn't stop them from driving at all.

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's natural selection at work...honestly, I hope the guy's ok too.

Sounds like a good day of catching!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Karma maybe??
> >
> > -T
> 
> ...


Two words: "Vacuum Sealer"

Get one and enjoy fresh fish year round.

-T


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the report Tom. Anyone that would drive fast on that road is a hazard. Glad you were not involved in the accident.

I have caught a few of those mudfish. If they are on a hook and not a >$5 lure I cut the line.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I have driven this road for over 15 years and there is always someone who thinks they can handle the woop de doo's that rip apart trailers and vehicle on a daily basis. It is like hydroplanning on bumps instead of water if you are going too fast. It would be nice to see it get paved but crazt drivers like that one will surely not let that happen in my life time. A 7 mile straight a way is a drag strip for disaster.


----------

